# Can anybody recommend an Optician?



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

My wife has real problems with her eyesight and has not been able to get satisfactory results from the chain Opticians like Al Jaber etc.

Can anybody recommend an good Optical centre preferably with Western/Australian trained Opticians?

Cheers
Mack


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Try Dr. Edmondo at Moorfields Eye Hospital in Healthcare City - 04 429 7888. I had a problem with dry eyes recently (I'm a contact lens wearer) and he really helped me out. Not cheap but IMO worth it for something as important as your eyesight!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Moorfield in Health Care City.

There is a Clinic on Sheikh Zayed Road also, next to the Fairmont (can't think of the name right now)which is quite well regarded.

Other option is the Clinic in Dubai Mall. Was referred there for an "emergency" sty check-up by both Moorfield and the one next to the Fairmont, and was very happy with the service.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks folks. Their web site looks good.

Cheers
Mack


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's a lady called something like Dr. Grimm in the Fairmont. Her reputation here is excellent.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're looking for a western style/properly qualified optician as opposed to a hospital/clinic I've heard very good things about the German optician in the dune centre in satwa. Sorry I don't know the name but it's on the Diyafah st frontage and near to noodle hut. 

Might be good enough to avoid resorting to doctors and hospitals?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> It's a lady called something like Dr. Grimm in the Fairmont. Her reputation here is excellent.


Yes, that's the one I was referring to. Thanks


----------

